
Instagram to Let Users Book with Businesses in Challenge to Yelp an OpenTable - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-22/instagram-to-let-users-book-with-businesses-in-challenge-to-yelp
======
al2o3cr
Am I the only one that's nostalgic for the earlier days of the mobile
ecosystem, where this would have been an announcement of an API integration or
similar instead of another "ME TOO MUST DOMINATE ALL INTERACTIONS CASH RULES
EVERYTHING AROUND ME" cloning?

